# eastern Croatia -Slavonia region



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

It is a fertile agricultural and forested lowland in the Pannonian Basin, bounded, in part, by the Drava river in the north, the Sava river in the south, and the Danube river in the east. Slavonia is notable for its light forests, wide plains and significant agricultural industry.


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

Croatia ethno house from region Slavonia
Slavonian folk Costumes from "croatian Posavina"


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

....


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

CROATIAN SOUVENIR -ČOKALJ-SMALL BOTTLE OF RAKIJA


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

----


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread....kay:


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

http://citadela.com.hr/en/caffe-bar-lopoc/kopacki-rit.html


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Hrvatska is the most beautiful balkan country, I fell in love with Pula.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Shokica said:


> Kopački rit


nice!


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

Slavonija and Baranja fotogalery http://www.tzosbarzup.hr/hr/multimedija/fotogalerija/baranja,76.html


----------



## Shokica (Sep 22, 2011)

......


----------

